# 

## BuhBuh

.       20%,     20%. (..   -     20%).       .   , ,  ,    . ,     , ,    ( 20%)     ,       (20%),           .     -, .

----------


## L2606

, , http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=301077




> -     20%


,   20 %     ,     .    , ,          .    , ?    ,          .

----------


## BuhBuh

L2606 , ,
"   20 %     ,     .    , ,          .    , ?    ,          ."

    -, -  ,    ,  1   ?
      (1 )    - (2- ) - 1  .
    -,    (     ,   20%),   ,     ..      .     -     .)

----------


## L2606

_    212.      



                                  ,  





1.             ,    ,            ,           ,     .

                     ,  ,    4  219  ,     .

3.     ,   ,        ,      :

    ( )      ,   ()  ()        ,              . 

                      ()     -;_

   . 
..             , .      .       ,       , ..          .

----------


## L2606

> ()     -


            . , ,   ?          ,      .         ,        .  .     ,          .      ,                .

----------


## BuhBuh

,    ?
   -,   .
    - "...  .. 20%      ... ,    .      ."

----------


## L2606

-:   914 ,    ?



> .. 20%


      ?

----------


## L2606

> ,


. ,      .

----------


## BuhBuh

, ..     ,   .
      ,   ,     .
  -  - ?      20%,        20%

----------


## L2606



----------


## BuhBuh

,

----------

> ,   ,     .
>   -  - ?      20%,        20%


   ,        .   .
     20%     ..    .
    ,    -        ,  -        .  ,     .

----------

...     ,    /         (-20%)..  ,       (     ),          (   ),      .             ,     ...   .. ,  .   ,                  .
           ...      ))  !)

----------


## BuhBuh

-,   ,   20% (     )   ,     , ..       (   12 ),      20%     ,   ,  ..     ,    -     20%,      .
   -  .    .

----------


## BuhBuh

..     ,   .
  20%         ,     ,   ....

----------

20%      ,          , ..     ( ),   ()  .
       /   (,    ), .        .   80%  ,  20%    (         ).
  ,   .         .     ..  ..  .                     .  
        ,       . (       ).

 , ,        / / ,    20%        ( ),               . 
http://nk.salyk.kz/nal_consult/lette...k_umn_2615.htm

  :   //   =  ,  .       (       ,     ) +          (..    - ).
  =100, =100,         20,     100

   (     20%)      +        +       20.         .      ,     ,       .      ,     120 (  100),          (..     ).

        ,           . 

      ,   .         (   )         .    ,   ,      .

----------


## BuhBuh

..   20%   ?

----------


## Cvetik_m

> ..   20%   ?


  ,  .    -  2 .
    -        .

.      (  . ) .       .    ,      ,       (2006 ) .  , ,    .    ( )    ,  .            /    !!!
   ,                .             -  .   -     .

----------


## L2606

> ,   .         (   )         .


   4  212  ,    ,   01.01.09,   ,      ,   .     100 %.      .

----------


## BuhBuh

> 4  212  ,    ,   01.01.09,   ,      ,   .     100 %.      .

----------


## BuhBuh

,    :

    "        . 3  311  ?
    " ,                  "

     , ?
      -  .
       ?  "

----------


## BuhBuh

:  -   (      ),          ..     ?  ?

----------


## Cvetik_m

> :  -   (      ),          ..     ?  ?


  .    ,   .
.  . :Smilie:

----------

> ,    :
> 
>     "        . 3  311  ?
>     " ,                  "
> 
>      , ?
>     "


    ,

----------


## BuhBuh

,   :
   212   
  :

-     

()
- ,   (),
    ,
     ,  ,

()


   (. 1  212)

, ,     :

   :
   1532 ,     ,


  :
      , ,
,  .

----------


## MakZym

68  62 -      ,         ,           :Smilie:

----------


## Elena82

, .-   .      ,  0%  .-     -  18%?     ?

----------

> .


?

----------


## Elena82

-

----------


## Elena82

, .     :Frown:     -   .  ,   -

----------

18%  5-1-148-.

----------


## Elena82

19   ,-  0%    ,   ,    .  (((

----------

> 0%


   19    ..  1-164-,       .  ...        ,     4-1-148-.../ ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elena82

-  ,   ((((      ((((         .....

----------


## Elena82

-             ?

----------

> -  ,


  .     ..    .




> ?


  ?

----------


## Elena82

01.07.10   11  2009      ...    25  2008    ...

----------


## Elena82

.    -        .  .     1.2  2   11.12.09.    -  -      ? ? ....

----------

, ...

----------


## Elena82

?))

----------

...  20%... 
    .       ,      20%.
      ,        20%???        ?
     ,           20%???

----------

